# Which motherboard is best



## cyberteen (May 20, 2012)

Hi guys, I am planning to go for asus M4a88t-m : ASUS M4A88T-M AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard.

 Or for the gigabyte ga-880gmusb3

 Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

Pls say me which one should I go for. I am going with the amd Athlon x2 260 proccy


----------



## joe (May 22, 2012)

Go for gigabyte ga-880gmusb3. I am already using this.


----------



## saswat23 (May 22, 2012)

Instead of those boards get this: ASUS M5A88-M Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com 
Has USB3 as well as SATA3. Its a AM3+ board so is also futureproof for newer processors.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 25, 2012)

Go for gigabyte 880g. .


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

@ OP - go with what Saswat23 has recommended .

BTW, but for a cpu like Athlon II X2 260 even a cheap under 3k mobo ( if you don't upgrade the cpu later ) is good enough - with the rest of the money you can get a god cpu cooler to OC the cpu.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

^^ There won't be any chance of future up-gradation as in near future we won't get AMD processors in the market.


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 26, 2012)

^^ Why is that so?


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ There won't be any chance of future up-gradation as in near future we won't get AMD processors in the market.



it's just your imagination


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ There won't be any chance of future up-gradation as in near future we won't get AMD processors in the market.



Please,clarify!!!!

Also,how about* ECS *"Black Series" motherboard, *Intel* OR *AMD *chipsets?


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

for ECS review check these :

ECS A990FXM-A review
ECS X79R-AX Black Series Motherboard Review - ECS X79R-AX Intel X79 LGA2011 Motherboard - Legit Reviews

for AMD cpu the ECS 990FXM-A looks very good.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2012)

^Thanks topgear for the info.

Actually I (mostly all of us) came across ECS Reveals "NonStop" Mainboard Family with Extended Stability and Reliability - X-bit labs

Moreover, ECS mobos (Black Series) may be a little behind(?) than, Gigabyte,ASUS and MSI motherboards.
But reviews of Black Series speaks otherwise.
ECS are also *cheaper* compared to the above mentioned motherboard manufacturers.
But they are marketed by "Rashi Peripherals",here in Kolkata.


----------



## akshayp (May 27, 2012)

^^u might not be able to procure them directly from rashi in that case try getting them online


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 27, 2012)

ECS boards are decent as far as you aren't heavily into BIOS tweaking and overclocking. Features are good but each BIOS update causes issues and you have to re-tweak everything. Not like the good ones like Biostar/Asus/ASRock/MSI/GB where you just store your settings as a preset and apply it after a BIOS update and you're back in action.....


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> it's just your imagination



AFAIK, AMD stopped the production of their processors ~2 months ago.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2012)

^Any site or link for info. please...


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> AFAIK, AMD stopped the production of their processors ~2 months ago.



You must be talking about the Phenoms right?


----------



## d6bmg (May 28, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> You must be talking about the Phenoms right?



Yes, I am.
Link: AMD stops shipping Phenom II and Athlon II processors - www.nordichardware.com

Report: AMD Stops Shipping Phenom II and Athlon II CPUs


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

^^ But they are still making BD cpus and most importantly APUs so there's very tiny ( or no ) chance of "in near future we won't get AMD processors in the market" IMO.


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ya asus is the best company for motherboards and it can be able to process fast and it secure very high.


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2012)

no manufacturer is best at making mobos but most of the reputed brands have many well made mobos and after sales service is also very important when you are considering a mobo company as good or best.


----------

